# The Plight of the Humanities



## CharlieJ (Dec 19, 2010)

My blog post Plight of the Humanities features an excerpt from Jacques Barzun
arguing that the plight of the humanities (or liberal arts) exists not because of a hostile takeover by science, but because the humanities abandoned their birthright to mimic science.


----------

